# Java und App Programmierung in 4 Monaten?



## Moguffelnase (25. Sep 2012)

Moin moinsen und hallo,

Ich bin Schüler eines Gyms in Bremen (Q1.1 /11 Kl.) und habe eine Fraage.

Wir müssen eine Projektarbeit liefern, die entweder ein Schriftstück oder ein Endprodukt hervorbringt. Deadline ist 3.März. Dabei geht es für uns um das Thema "Komplexe System". Wir - das sind 3 weitere Schüler und ich - haben uns gedacht, dass man eine programmierte Android-App auch als ein komplexes System sehen kann und haben uns zum Ziel gesetzt:

<b> Eine App die mathematische Formeln einliest und das Ergebnis anzeigt </b>

zu programmieren. Niemand von uns hat Vorkenntnisse, und hier kommt such schon meine Frage ins Spiel: 

<b> Ist es eurer Meinung nach möglich, Java in soweit zu lernen, als das man innerhalb von 4 Monate genannte App programmieren könnte? </b>

Ich bitte um möglichst genaue Erläuterungen des "Warum", da diese Projektarbeit zu einem gewissen Teil in unsere Abitursnote einfliesst.


Vielen Dank im Voraus,

ThankYou


----------



## codechaos (25. Sep 2012)

Was bedeutet "einlesen"? Macht ihr ein Foto von einer Formel, die gedruckt ist? Eines einer handschriftlichen Formel? 
Oder soll die Formel Zeichen für Zeichen eingegeben werden (Taschenrechner)? 
Welche Formelzeichen wollt ihr unterstützen (siehe Summenzeichen, griechisches Buchstaben als Variablen, Bruchstriche, Ableitung/Integral, Binomialkoeffizient...)? 
Wie viel Zeit wollt ihr im Schnitt pro Tag investieren? 
Habt ihr eine gute Auffassungsgabe für komplexe Zusammenhänge?


----------



## Moguffelnase (25. Sep 2012)

Moin codechaos, erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mit "einlesen" meinte ich das abfotographieren einer Formel welche dann vom Programm erkannt wird und automatisch ausgerechnet wird.

Ja, eigentlich Handschriftlich, wird dann wegen dem ocr programmieren schwieriger denke ich.

Soviele wie wir schafffen, wir wären froh wenn wir erstmal Grundrechnungen hinbekommen, später vielliecht uach Brüche, Potenzen und Wurzeln.

Wieviel Zeit wir investieren (und investieren können) wissen wir nicht, ich persönlich nehme mir vor jeden Tag wenn möglich eine Stunde zu machen. Man will ja auch vorankommen^^

Eine gute Auffassungsgabe..joa ich denke schon, auf jeden Fall überm Kursdurchschnitt xD Nein im Ernst, ich denke wir haben alle eine gute Auffassungsgabe.


----------



## Helgon (25. Sep 2012)

Also wenn ihr gar keine Programmier-Kentnisse habt und ihr grad nicht mit einem überverständniss gesegnet seit, halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Außerdem wollt ihr wohl nicht 4 Monate jeden Tag 8 Stunden damit verbringen, oder?!

Algemein Schrift/Foto was auch immer erkennung ist nix was man mal so eben schnell macht, da gibts zwar Apis aber nicht für android (soweit ich weis) und überhaupt schon komplexe sachen selber zu rechnen, damit könnt ihr euren spaß haben (auch wenns nur eingetippt wird oder sonst was).

Also ich halte es nicht für möglich - für euch.


----------



## codechaos (25. Sep 2012)

1 Stunde pro Tag ist zu wenig. Nach dem Erlernen der Grundlagen bleibt zu wenig Zeit für etwas *so* komplexes.
An der Uni läuft es meist so ab, dass in den 15 Wochen im Semester zwei Vorlesungen + mindestens eine praktische Übung stattfindet. Das sind 6 Semesterwochenstunden, insgesamt also 90 SWS. Darin ist aber noch keine Zeit für die Nachbereitung des Stoffes. Und vor allem sind dann wirklich nur Programmiergrundlagen und einige Datenstrukturen erlernt. 
Bei 4 Monaten und je einer Stunde Arbeit pro Tag, kommt man aber nur auf rund 120 Stunden.


----------



## Moguffelnase (25. Sep 2012)

codechaos hat gesagt.:


> 1 Stunde pro Tag ist zu wenig. Nach dem Erlernen der Grundlagen bleibt zu wenig Zeit für etwas *so* komplexes.
> An der Uni läuft es meist so ab, dass in den 15 Wochen im Semester zwei Vorlesungen + mindestens eine praktische Übung stattfindet. Das sind 6 Semesterwochenstunden, insgesamt also 90 SWS. Darin ist aber noch keine Zeit für die Nachbereitung des Stoffes. Und vor allem sind dann wirklich nur Programmiergrundlagen und einige Datenstrukturen erlernt.
> Bei 4 Monaten und je einer Stunde Arbeit pro Tag, kommt man aber nur auf rund 120 Stunden.





Helgon hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ihr gar keine Programmier-Kentnisse habt und ihr grad nicht mit einem überverständniss gesegnet seit, halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Außerdem wollt ihr wohl nicht 4 Monate jeden Tag 8 Stunden damit verbringen, oder?!
> 
> Algemein Schrift/Foto was auch immer erkennung ist nix was man mal so eben schnell macht, da gibts zwar Apis aber nicht für android (soweit ich weis) und überhaupt schon komplexe sachen selber zu rechnen, damit könnt ihr euren spaß haben (auch wenns nur eingetippt wird oder sonst was).
> 
> Also ich halte es nicht für möglich - für euch.



Das sind doch mal klare Antworten, danke euch beiden. (Da sah es im lieben chip.de Forum ganz anders aus :bloed: )

Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge zut Themenformulierung, welche einfacher zu bearbeiten sind? Unsere Gruppe hat sich leider gerade etwas verhakt und festgelegt auf dieses eine Thema, neue Denkanstösse sind auf jeden Fall brauchbar. Ihr scheint ja generell einiges an Ahnung zu haben als frag ich lieber gleich, bevor ich wieder irgendwo an non-eloquente zurückgebliebene wanna-bes gerate wie bei anderen Foren feif:

Und bitte fasst das nicht als Hausaufgaben-Bettelei auf :roll: auch schon oft genug gehabt^^


edit:

Dieser liebe Admin hat es glaube ich nicht komplett gelesen  Und Nochmal: Java und App-Programmierung - Forum - CHIP Online

Und tut mir Leid wegen des gehates, tut mir grad ganz gut


----------



## Helgon (25. Sep 2012)

hab mir grad die chip threads angeschaut, traurig - naja.

Also wie gesagt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ihr da was vernünftiges rauskriegt geht wohl eher gegen 0, also ist ein neues Thema auf jeden Fall notwending

Außerdem habt ihr vergessen, dass ihr mal von Java lernen abgesehen, euch auch mit der Entwicklung unter Android auseinadersetzen müsstet. Da ihr ja alle kaum was realisiert habt (irgendwelche privaten Programmierprojekte) wird euch wohl auch das Verständnis für alles anfangs fehlen und komplexe Sachen dementsprechend wegfallen.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich "Komplexe Systeme" erstmal googeln musste um mir ein Bild davon zu machen, was ich überhaupt darunter verstehen soll - hat sich kaum gebessert. Im Endeffekt alles etwas abstraker, warum gerade ist das euer Themengebiet? Was hat der Lehrer für Beispiele gegeben was darunter fällt? Oder was hat er für Projekte vorgeschlagen, dann könn wir dir vllt weiter helfen.

Grüße


----------



## schlingel (26. Sep 2012)

Macht doch ein Multiplayer-Spiel. Nehmt ein Feld her, sagen wir 32x32 oder kleiner und dazu 16 NPCs. Sobald sich der erste Spieler einlogged, übernimmt er die Kontrolle eines NPCs und muss sich daran machen die anderen Charaktere zu besiegen.

Als "Kampf" könnt ihr ein Reaktionsspiel machen wo es darum geht schneller auf einen Bildreiz zu reagieren. Dazu gebt ihr den NPCs eine zufällige Reaktionszeit aus dem Spektrum sehr schwer zu schaffen bis einfach zu schaffen. Im Kampf gegen einen menschlichen Mitspieler gewinnt der schnellere.

Dann habt ihr schon eine große Menge an Komplexität die aber von der Aufgabenstellung viel einfacher ist als OCR und mathematisches Problemlösen.

Ihr müsst dann zwar
- Einen Server schreiben der das Spiel verwaltet.
  - Auf Anfragen reagieren (Spielfigur bewegen, Zustand ändern Kampf -> Bewegen, Bewegen -> Kampf, Bewegen -> Game Over)
  - NPC steuern (über die KI würd ich mir nicht viel Gedanken machen, zufällig herumstolpern reicht für eure Zwecke.)
  - Kontrollieren ob sich NPCs oder Spieler nicht aus dem Spielfeld wollen.
- Clients schreiben
  - Zustände managen (freies bewegen, Kampf)
  - Kampf (Reiz setzen, Reaktionszeit messen, Timeout für keine Reaktion einbauen etc.)

Dazu könnt ihr dann PHP verwenden und nur einen Webclient bauen oder falls euch das besser gefällt den Client auf Android schreiben.

Das halte ich für anspruchsvoll aber schaffbar.


----------

